# Stock vs. Rockford Fosgate



## Ross (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a stock cd player in my 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8. I bought a Rockford Fosgate from a 2005 Sentra SE-R Spec-V. How much better is it? It hasn't gotten here yet, but since i only paid 20 bux for it, i figured if push came to shove i could hock it. I am looking to put a killer system in my car so should i keep this or hock it? I like the stock look of it thats the main reason i bought it-stock looks and superior performance. help


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

Ross said:


> I have a stock cd player in my 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8. I bought a Rockford Fosgate from a 2005 Sentra SE-R Spec-V. How much better is it? It hasn't gotten here yet, but since i only paid 20 bux for it, i figured if push came to shove i could hock it. I am looking to put a killer system in my car so should i keep this or hock it? I like the stock look of it thats the main reason i bought it-stock looks and superior performance. help


I have a stock Cassette player in my 1991 Nissan Sentra I bought a Cassette player Jvc from a 1991 Sentra How much better is it? It hasn't gotten here yet, but since i only paid 139 bux for it, i figured if push came to shove i could hock it. I am looking to put a killer system in my car so should i keep this or hock it? I like the stock look of it thats the main reason i bought it-stock looks and superior performance. help


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah someone has a case of the retard.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

LIGHT YEARS AHEAD OF YOUR STOCK HEAD UNIT...Thats pretty much all there is to say..


----------

